# Sx First and "Crazy Eyes"



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a nut. I'm a complete and utter nut. I know it and I love it. Thing is, when my sx instinct isn't quite "in check", it shows up in my pictures x_x Now that, I hate, lol. I don't believe in typing people based off of looks, but I have noticed that other sx dominants I know in real life also have that same crazy gleam in their eyes. They can't keep the crazy eyes from showing up in their pictures either, lol. I'm thinking it could be a trend. Whether it's in my head or not, I think sx doms need a place to post pictures of themselves with the "crazy eyes." There could be something to it. 

I'll do the honors and post a recent crazy-eyed snapshot. I feel paranoid when I post pictures like these because I think they look great at the time that my sx instinct is leading the other two instincts by leaps and bounds; but then, when I check myself and find my balance again, I look back at those pictures and think, "Dayummmmmm. I look like a complete creep .-. ._. .-." 

I had really bad crazy eyes in all the photos from this particular outing. I'll share two. They're cropped because my INTP lady said she would rather not have me post pictures of her on here, so say hi to my huge, crazy face. 
















​Edit: I just had a thought, and I think it would be useful to point out that my eyes aren't "crazy" in those pictures just because I was feeling super happy. Even when I'm feeling quiet and peaceful, I often still look crazy and intense. I'll display an older picture to show you an example of what I mean.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

You've got a case of the Kubrick stare. Try raising your chin and taking pictures at or below eye level.

Kubrick Stare - Television Tropes & Idioms

Thankfully you are a chick so it just gives you that dangerous sex kitten appeal instead of the psycho killer thing it does for guys.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

The eyes of an SP dom is like staring into the bathroom window.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

St Vual said:


> The eyes of an SP dom is like staring into the bathroom window.


Bahahaha :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

St Vual said:


> The eyes of an SP dom is like staring into the bathroom window.


LMFAOO:laughing: Stfu! You ain't seen Boss's sex kitten SP eyes yet. 
rofl XD


Alright, I have noticed that Sx doms have intense stares. Though, I wouldn't say that the "crazy gleam" is that common in my experience. I haven't seen that one too often. My partner, for instance, has what I call "Buddha Eyes". They're just really calming and relaxed, almost meditative. 

He's Sx dom, with very strong Sx. I have noticed that, in videos, his eyes dart around a bit more. They're not as focused as mine are. I look straight at the camera like I want to suck your damn soul out and devour you. He has a somewhat different energy, though it's still incredibly intense and palpable. He's Sx/So, and I am Sp/sx.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Boss said:


> LMFAOO:laughing: Stfu! You ain't seen Boss's sex kitten SP eyes yet.
> rofl XD
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my expression is more often than not mischievous and playful, more than like.. smoldering. I also do the darting around thing as well, unless I'm absolutely lost in what the other person's saying. A friend of mine said that he thought my eyes "glowed freakishly", hahaha. I also tend to look pretty curious and engaged. Crazy eyes is not something I relate to.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Elyasis said:


> You've got a case of the Kubrick stare.* Try raising your chin and taking pictures at or below eye level.*
> 
> Kubrick Stare - Television Tropes & Idioms
> 
> Thankfully you are a chick so it just gives you that dangerous sex kitten appeal instead of the psycho killer thing it does for guys.


That doesn't always help, lol.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I tend to look bored or sleepy. >_>

Hmm, SP-dom? I don't know.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> I tend to look bored or sleepy. >_>
> 
> Hmm, SP-dom? I don't know.


What I said was a personal observation. It's not by any means "by the book" or "proven fact."  What do you think your stacking is? Have you looked into it much?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

St Vual said:


> The eyes of an SP dom is like staring into the bathroom window.


LOL... I'm not sure I even get it. :bored:



Ace Face said:


> What I said was a personal observation. It's not by any means "by the book" or "proven fact."  What do you think your stacking is? Have you looked into it much?


I mean, I think I'm an SP-dom, but I'm not quite sure of my stacking. And this topic made me ask a friend what my facial expression is generally like (maybe I should have asked about my eyes, but same difference >_>).


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

I also have the crazy eyes, but I'm aware enough to tone it down to the right amount in pictures


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> LOL... I'm not sure I even get it. :bored:
> 
> 
> I mean, I think I'm an SP-dom, but I'm not quite sure of my stacking. And this topic made me ask a friend what my facial expression is generally like (maybe I should have asked about my eyes, but same difference >_>).


LOL, what did your friend have to say?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Nirel said:


> I also have the crazy eyes, but I'm aware enough to tone it down to the right amount in pictures


I usually tone it down if I sense it's making people uncomfortable, but since I was with someone I'm completely comfortable letting loose around, my crazy eyes showed up to the max, lol.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Ace Face said:


> LOL, what did your friend have to say?


"bored, sleepy" 

I could post a picture, but I'm not sure how well they capture my NATURAL expression. I did upload a drawing of myself on my profile, though. roud:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

dramatic eyes










melancholy eyes










bedroom eyes


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I do indeed have the whole "crazy eyes" thing going on, something that anyone who meets me comments on sooner or later. In my case, it's sort of Rasputin-like, or Adolf-Hitler-ish. I can scare people.

View attachment 72130


Admittedly, I was making faces in this shot, but it's a fair representation of what my eyes do in the course of normal expression. The gleam isn't always easy to pick up on camera.

I dunno how much is sx-instinct related and how much is defective-genes-related, though.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a very wide smile whenever I'm laughing/amused that many people fine to be creepy. Does this make me a SX dom?


----------

